# 

## kori

Witam,

Mam pytanko, jaki jest średni koszt ocieplenia, klej+ styro+siatka+klej+tynk.??
Interesuje mnie koszt z materiałem za metr kwadratowy.
??
Czy stawka 120zł na gotowo do zapłacenia jest dobrą ofertą, czy drogo??

----------


## marynata

ale jaki klej,jaki tynk,jakie styro..............

----------


## turalyon

Wszystko zalerzy jaki materiał. Ja mam sprawdzoną ekipe po 40zł za metr - mówią że najtańszym styropianem 15cm i farbą kabe zmieszczą sie w 80zł. Ja daje styropian austrotherma lambda 37 i wychodzi mi mnije niz 100zł za wszystko

----------


## eMajster

Witam w cenie 130zł wykonujemy elewacje z materiałów : styropian AUSTROTERM grafitowy 0.31 lambda, siatka AKE, klej do styropianu oraz siatki BAUMIT, grunt oraz tynk silikonowy BAUMIT. dodatkowo listwa startowa, profile przyokienne dylatacyjne oraz parapet stalowy wszystko już w cenie. Istnieje możliwość wykonać elewację za 75 zł gdzie moja robocizna wynosi ok 35zł czyli proszę sobie wyobrazić jakie materiały mogą być użyte do elewacji. Jednak nigdy nie wykonuję elewacji z materiałem poniżej 100zł dla własnego bezpieczeństwa kamer termowizyjnych, zadowolenia klienta, oraz nie przyjeżdżania na gwarancyjne poprawki. Wymagam minimum materiały dobrej jakości i wtedy pracuję nie psują klientowi nerwów a sobie dobrej opinii.

----------


## epog

> Witam w cenie 130zł wykonujemy elewacje z materiałów : styropian AUSTROTERM grafitowy 0.31 lambda, siatka AKE, klej do styropianu oraz siatki BAUMIT, grunt oraz tynk silikonowy BAUMIT. dodatkowo listwa startowa, profile przyokienne dylatacyjne oraz parapet stalowy wszystko już w cenie. Istnieje możliwość wykonać elewację za 75 zł gdzie moja robocizna wynosi ok 35zł czyli proszę sobie wyobrazić jakie materiały mogą być użyte do elewacji. Jednak nigdy nie wykonuję elewacji z materiałem poniżej 100zł dla własnego bezpieczeństwa kamer termowizyjnych, zadowolenia klienta, oraz nie przyjeżdżania na gwarancyjne poprawki. Wymagam minimum materiały dobrej jakości i wtedy pracuję nie psują klientowi nerwów a sobie dobrej opinii.


Jak mogę się z Panem skontaktować?

----------


## Remontujsam

120zł to dość dużo ale jeśli ekipa jest fachowa i wystawi rachunek (potrzebny do gwarancji) to warto wydać te pieniądze.

----------


## TheArt

To nie dosc dużo ale to wyzysk, ocieplenia robi się od 30zl/m2

----------


## _olo_

Mnie będzie elewacja kosztowała wg wstępnych wyliczeń niecałe 100pln/m2, bez parapetów na 15cm białego styropianu 0,038 i tynku silikonowym - 45 robota, reszta materiał, 8% VAT, ale miałem też ofertę 60 / m2 roboty więc rozrzut za robociznę jest spory.

----------


## rustin

A u mnie za robotę na gotowo 25zl/m2

----------


## מרכבה

Dziwne .. biały EPS koszt ile ? 15cm za 20zł m2 a reszta to dodatki ..
a widzę że traktuje się to co najważniejsze jako dodatki .. 15cm .. mizerja

----------


## fotohobby

> A u mnie za robotę na gotowo 25zl/m2


25zl za klejenie styro, zaciągnięciem siatką z klejem i tynkowanie ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Dziwne .. biały EPS koszt ile ? 15cm za 20zł m2 a reszta to dodatki ..
> a widzę że traktuje się to co najważniejsze jako dodatki .. 15cm .. mizerja


Tam jest jeszcze tynk, jakbyś nie doczytał.
A jak tynk, to i grunt itp...

----------


## rustin

Za 18zl teraz mi zrobili przyklejania styropianu, klej, siatka, klej, jeszcze raz klej na wyrównanie i szlifowanie i na to grunt. Struktura czy jak to zwał dodatkowo 5 zł. Tylko ja się z nimi umawialem w tamtym roku, teraz cena poszła w górę o dwa zł. Od razu powiem ze bardzo ładnie i czysto robią, sprzątają po sobie. Na moim osiedlu zrobili 2 domy ma gotowo i jest bardzo ładnie, nie ma jakiś różnych odcieni czy coś w tym stylu. Oczywiście faktury żadnej nie mam.

----------


## rustin

Dodam że robione miałem na caparolu, co mi zresztą sami polecali

----------


## מרכבה

> Tam jest jeszcze tynk, jakbyś nie doczytał.
> A jak tynk, to i grunt itp..


 wim 
tylko mnie interesi treść - a nie fajerwerki związane z łądnością elewacji .. bo za ładność nie płaci się rachunków.

----------


## fotohobby

> Za 18zl teraz mi zrobili przyklejania styropianu, klej, siatka, klej, jeszcze raz klej na wyrównanie i szlifowanie i na to grunt. Struktura czy jak to zwał dodatkowo 5 zł. Tylko ja się z nimi umawialem w tamtym roku, teraz cena poszła w górę o dwa zł. Od razu powiem ze bardzo ładnie i czysto robią, sprzątają po sobie. Na moim osiedlu zrobili 2 domy ma gotowo i jest bardzo ładnie, nie ma jakiś różnych odcieni czy coś w tym stylu. Oczywiście faktury żadnej nie mam.


Gdzie tak tanio ? U mnie te trzy etapy to 3 x 15zł /m2
Struktura za 5 zł ? Koniec świata..

----------


## rustin

Zapraszam na Lubelszczyzne. Jeżeli ktoś jest z moich okolic mogę podać namiary i domu do obejrzenia przez nich zrobione.

----------


## grend

> Gdzie tak tanio ? U mnie te trzy etapy to 3 x 15zł /m2
> Struktura za 5 zł ? Koniec świata..


Może wreszcie zauważysz ze mieszkasz wśród bogatych długoletnich emerytów, wśród górnictwa i spółeczek pasożytów kooperujących w górnictwie, do tego wśród przemysłu. Może wreszcie zrozumiesz że Polska tak nie wygląda. Bo wszędzie wygłaszasz setki opinie jakbyś reprezentował cała Polske  :stir the pot: 
W Poznaniu to cena 36-40 pln

----------


## fotohobby

zanim coś napiszesz, to skup się na tym, co przeczytałeś...
Może przytoczysz te "setki opinii" ?

Wyrażnie napisałem "u mnie", a nie "w kraju". 
Swoją drogą, to pewnie za 40zł też bym ekipę znalazł.


A, jakbyś nie wiedział, to w moim 140tyś mieście zdecydowana większość mieszkańców nic wspólnego z górnictwem nie ma...

----------


## grend

... tak jak Pruszków nie ma nic wspólnego z Warszawą.

Wiesz jak to jest  - jest zwykły emeryt, którego utrzymuje 6 zwykłych roboli. Jest świeta krowa - górnik który utrzymuje 3 emerytów górniczych - z tego tytułu na Ślask trafia 800 mln gdzie składek zapłaconych jest 300mln - czyli co miesiąc Polska pompuje w Śląsk 0,5 mld, które sa wydawane na Śląsku

Nie możesz zrozumieć że w Polsce ceny robocizny sa mniejsze niż na Śląsku, nie rozumiesz jak deweloper może zbi\udowac mieszkanie za 2100, nie rozumiesz jak można zbudować dom za mniej niż 2500 za m2 - nie rozumiesz ,a wystarczy wyjechać ze Ślaska i zobaczyć jak wygląda Polska to wtedy można to zrozumieć...

W Poznaniu to tez możesz znaleźć ekipę która zrobi to za 30 pln tylko ze dojezdajaca ponad 50 km do Poznania

----------


## fotohobby

doskonale potrafię sobie wyobrazić, że istnieją regiony Polski, gdzie ceny robocizny są niższe niż u nas. 

Widzę też, ile pieniędzy stąd wychodzi, a ile trafia z powrotem, i wyglada to trochę tak, jak w województwie mazowieckim.
"Polska pompuje w Sląsk"
 :Lol: 
Dzięki za poprawienie nastroju. W stand-up zrobiłbyś karierę  :wink: 
A te 2500zł/m2to naprawdę nie ja wymyśliłem, mało tego z -  taką ceną wielu użytkowników sie tutaj zgadza. 
Chcesz cytaty ?

----------


## grend

Znowu to samo - masz na myśli Warszawę a nie Mazowieckie, bo Mazowieckie to bieda z nedzą. Z drugiej strony w Warszawie to nic się nie produkuje tylko są siedziby firm zagranicznych i tutaj z całej Polski są centra płatności CIT i PIT od kadry menadżerskiej. Cały zysk wypracowany w Polsce trafia do Warszawy. Czyli tutaj masz rację Warszawa (mazowieckie) jest podobne do Śląska.

Wielu się zgadza ale nielicznie nie piszą że nie można taniej

... ciekawe do czego doprowadzi ta pyskówka...

----------


## fotohobby

Wiesz co, z takimi rewelacjami to może przejdź do Hyde Parku i załóż swój temat.
Będę tam zaglądał porankami dla poprawy nastroju  :smile: 

Tutaj skup się może na temacie.

----------


## מרכבה

Koszt ocieplenia domu? to koszt jaki musi ponieść nasza psychika przestawiając się na tory 
porządnego izolowania...
przeważnie jest tak - teść kosztuje 1/7- 1/6 tego co cała paleta innych robót ..
ale winę za koszty zwala się na treść - czyli ilość materiału izolacyjnego-
przy tym wymyślając baje o "oddychaniu" czy innego typu rzeczy .. byle by "jakiś" pseudo naukowy argument 
za zrobieniem 5-8 cm izolacji .. bo tyle widuje - że ludziska robią marną izolację .. bo powyżej 10cm już nic nie daje .. itp
daje tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak się do tego zabrać.

Koszt główny - przestawienie mentalności ..

----------

